# "Alien"filme -nicht schon wieder [mega Spoiler]



## TheBadFrag (3. September 2017)

Grade Alien Covenant geguckt... Ansich guter Film aber wieder das Ende...

"Happy Ending" aber das Alien ist noch an Bord wie immer. Gibts auch mal nen anderes Ende? Super Film bis zum Ende und dann wird alles mit einer Sequenz kaputt gemacht.

Lass mich raten, ich kenne schon das Ende vom nächsten Film.  Ich will nicht unbedingt ein "gutes" oder "schlechtes" Ende, nur mal bitte was anderes.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## drstoecker (3. September 2017)

Ich like alle Alien Filme, der letze war auch sehr gut mit nem Ende was mich nicht sehr überrascht hat. Der erste Teil bleibt nachwievor der beste!


----------



## sonic1monkey (3. September 2017)

am ende ist nicht das alien an board sondern der böse android...

wenn es der gute android gewesen wäre hätte am ende bischen action gefehlt bzw. man hätte den film schneller vergessen

So dachte ich mir auch noch am nächsten tag, tja blöd gelaufen ^^

Genauso wie das ende vom film  Life, da vergisst man den film nicht so schnell (hast du den film schon gesehen?)


----------



## KonterSchock (3. September 2017)

Alien Covenant hab ich auch geguckt aber fand den nicht so gut, alien 1 bis 3 sind für mich das nun plus.
Life hab ich auch hier, aber ich finde den auch nicht sonderlich gut, klar gibts da ein zweiten teil aber mal unter uns, irgendwie machen die Producer alle ein Fehler, die vergessen die tiefe eines Filmes, früher hatten die filme ja noch was aber heute? ich finde die sollten alle zurück zu den wurzeln und alt und neu kombinieren, diesen filmen fehlt einfach der Charakter wie sie es einst mal hatten, zb kommt auch kein Terminator film mehr an teil 1 und 2 dran, alles was danach kam kannste vergessen.

bin ich altmodisch? wer sieht es wie ich?


----------



## tdi-fan (3. September 2017)

sonic1monkey schrieb:


> am ende ist nicht das alien an board sondern der böse android...



Es sind zwei Alien-Embryonen mit an Board, welche David an Board geschmuggelt hat.


@KonterSchock , sehe ich auch so wie du, heute wird mehr auf tolle Effekte geachtet, anstatt auf Story. Den Großteil von Filmen der letzten Jahre kann man vergessen bis auf einige wenige Perlen.


----------



## Ryle (3. September 2017)

Ihr fandet den gut? Ernsthaft?
Ich meine Cinematographie kann Ridley Scott, aber das Drehbuch wieder...

Wie kann man nach der ganzen Kritik an der dummen Crew von Prometheus hier noch mal einen drauf setzen. Während Alien damals den deutschen Untertitel "Im Weltraum hört dich niemand schreien" hatte, hätte Covenant "Im Weltraum sieht keiner wie dumm du bist" verdient.
Da hat man ja wohl die weltdümmsten Menschen losgeschickt um einen Planeten zu kolonisieren. Vielleicht war es aber auch ein Experiment oder man hat die unfähigsten Menschen ausgesondert und auf Mission geschickt um sie zu beschäftigen 

Teilweise sie die Entscheidungen und Handlungen der Crew sowas von nicht nachvollziehbar und unglaublich dämlich, dass ich ab und an lachen musste und mich gefragt hab ob das ne Parodie von irgendwas sein soll.

Imho hätte man den Film so enden lassen sollen:


Spoiler



Die Technikerin schießt nicht auf die Gastanks, sondern die gesamte Crew schafft es zurück zum Landungsschiff und einer nach dem anderen rutscht auf der selben Blutlache aus und bricht sich das Genick oder rutscht in einen scharfen Gegenstand, während die Aliens daneben auf der Couch sitzen, Popcorn essen und die Tode mit Schildern wie beim Turmspringen bewerten!


----------



## Leob12 (3. September 2017)

Oh Gott, Covenant war schrecklich. 
Sorry, der Film ist einfach so dämlich. Er ist auch kein Horrorfilm mehr, sondern stumpfe Action mit "Jumpscares" sofern sich da irgendjemand erschreckt. Gerade als Fan kann man den Schund nicht gutheißen oder gut finden. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. September 2017)

Ryle schrieb:


> Imho hätte man den Film so enden lassen sollen:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 Das wäre episch.

Bei solchen Filmen muss die Crew aber dumm sein, sonst ergibt der Film keinen Sinn und wird langweilig.

Schlaue Crew -> landet mit Schutzanzügen -> wird nicht infiziert -> findet bösen Android -> merkt das er Unsinn erzählt -> schaltet Android aus -> merkt das der Planet verseucht ist -> fliegt zurück -> alle happy -> langweilig


----------



## Leob12 (3. September 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> [emoji38] Das wäre episch.
> 
> Bei solchen Filmen muss die Crew aber dumm sein, sonst ergibt der Film keinen Sinn und wird langweilig.
> 
> Schlaue Crew -> landet mit Schutzanzügen -> wird nicht infiziert -> findet bösen Android -> merkt das er Unsinn erzählt -> schaltet Android aus -> merkt das der Planet verseucht ist -> fliegt zurück -> alle happy -> langweilig


Na dann muss man sich eben etwas besseres einfallen lassen. Solch billige Lösungen sind eher peinlich für die Beteiligten. Das ist in etwa so "oh ich bin zu faul/unkreativ mir eine gescheite Handlung auszudenken, also ist die Crew insgesamt so schlau wie eine Scheibe Weißbrot". 
Aber der Film ist halt von vorne bis hinten Murks. CGI ist mies, Alien-Szenen wurden herausgeschnitten. Sympathischter Charakter stirbt off-screen weil es praktisch war. Sowas ist lächerlich. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. September 2017)

CGI war doch echt gut fande ich.  Ist halt kein +300mil$ budget Film.


----------



## kratpi (7. September 2017)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> diesen filmen fehlt einfach der Charakter wie sie es einst mal hatten, zb kommt auch kein Terminator film mehr an teil 1 und 2 dran, alles was danach kam kannste vergessen.
> 
> bin ich altmodisch? wer sieht es wie ich?



Vollste Zustimmung.

Wenn ich kurz meine Sammlung ansehe wurden die meisten meiner Filme in den ganzen Regalen zwischen 1970  und 2003 gedreht. Neuere BlyRays landen nach einmaligen Ansehen in der Bucht oder in den Kleinanzeigen. Ganz selten schafft es einer ins Regal.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. September 2017)

Als großer Fan der Reihe, fand ich Alien Covenant, nach dem sehr schwachen 3., dem enttäuschenden 4. Teil und dem Alien-Freien Prometheus, endlich wieder was fürs Fan-Herz. 
Zur Story: Die Prequel-Storyline hat doch eigentlich ziemlich Tiefe,



Spoiler



und vor allem einen genialen Story-Twist, während die Menschheit nach ihrem Schöpfungssinn im Weltall sucht, erschafft ein, von Menschen erschaffener, Android einen Xenomorph um die Menschen zu vernichten, im Sinne von Survival of the fittest, ich find's genial 


 Der Film bietet somit sehr viele alte und zeitgemäße Themenkomplexe, wie die ewige Suche und Frage nach einem Schöpfer, Sinn des Lebens, Gefahr der künstlichen Intelligenz, Gen-Experimente...Ok ist natürlich alles bisschen flach geraten, weil es immer noch in einen Popcorn-Film gequetscht werden soll, aber die Ansätze sind gut und Fassbender macht seinen Job auch wieder mal top


----------

